# 10/11 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: The Demon & The Viper enter dark territory



## Reotor

Alexa needs to murder somebody tonight.


----------



## Sincere

Reotor said:


> Alexa needs to murder somebody tonight.


If only they'd give her a baseball bat...


----------



## Simply Flawless

> The Viper has enlisted the help of a Demon.



Shame it's not this one


----------



## StylesP1

I'll look forward to the tag match just to see Harper back in action. 

Alexa Bliss needs to lose her mind tonight and take someone out. Take out Naomi with a weapon, injure her. Have her cut a scathing promo. 

Have Breezango come back tonight and start a feud with Rhyno/Slater.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Kane's winning streak will continue, counting live events it will he be his 54th win a row.


----------



## Honey Bucket

If Harper loses in his first match back....just...fuck everything. Fuck SDL. Fuck them up their stupid asses. Fuckity fuckity fuck fuck.


----------



## TD Stinger

Honey Bucket said:


> If Harper loses in his first match back....just...fuck everything. Fuck SDL. Fuck them up their stupid asses. Fuckity fuckity fuck fuck.


Hmm......is there another word you like to use to describe this sir?


----------



## Honey Bucket

TD Stinger said:


> Hmm......is there another word you like to use to describe this sir?


Let me just watch a few YouTube videos of Malcolm Tucker swearing like a docker and I'll get back to you. iper1


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Hawkins best squash Ellsworth


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just a case of what's next tonight.

If Harper takes the pin in that tag match I'll be pissed
Looking forward to more Ziggler & Miz interaction
World title needs a number one contender 
Will Slater & Rhyno get new challengers? We need some Breezango 
Alexa needs a match tonight and a victory
Oh almost forgot about Hawkins...Who cares?


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785944554344026112
:lol


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Kabraxal

Interested to see where things go now... though hopefully for Naomi it's back to not stinking up the ring continually. Bliss needs to wreck her and wreck her hard.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Dunno if I'll be arsed to watch/download the show or whatever (I'll probably just read the results, and then YouTube what interests me most), but hopefully Wyatt/Harper win (probably not by pinning Orton), and Alexa kills someone.


----------



## Second Nature

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785944554344026112
> :lol


Wait so they signed the spirit squad and it wasn't just as one off thing?


----------



## FrostyNova

Please dont let Smackdown be polluted with feminist nonsense like raw did! unkout


----------



## Oakesy

Am I the only one that wants Kane to turn and join the Wyatts? :lol

This looks a decent show, hopefully Ziggler carries on his good work with Miz till the rematch and lets see them settle on a number 1 contender for the WHC.


----------



## Stellar

I am actually interested in Hawkins. Yes, I am still giving him a chance in his match tonight.

Kanes probably going to take the pin. It better not be any of the others. Especially Harper and Bray.

Ziggler fighting the Spirit Squad.. lol. If Kenny does show up, would be interesting if he became serious and stayed away from the cheerleader gimmick to go after Ziggler out of jealousy.

Alexa Bliss badly needs a win. Number 1 contender losing a match at the PPV to a non-champion made zero sense. Maybe she gets her rematch with Naomi and wins.

Looking forward to the show overall.


----------



## Mox Girl

Excited to see what Dean Ambrose gets up to tonight  I wonder if they'll bother to do anything with him and Cena, considering he's supposed to be going soon.


----------



## Ace

I wonder where AJ goes from here. Hoping he leads team SD to victory at SS.

That way they can perserve match ups.


----------



## Rankles75

Hopefully the Wyatts aren't back to being buried tonight...


----------



## squarebox

Why is Kane still booked to be on this show? I don't fucking want to see Kane in 2016 for fuck's sakes.


----------



## DammitChrist

What are they going to do with Dolph Ziggler now that he's the new IC champion? Will he have some sort of celebration?


----------



## PrinceofPush

Taking place in good ol' San Jose...and I can't go due to damn stomach problems! Sigh...gonna be both happy and pissed if something great happens...


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785988139676381188
I am pretty sure Dolph will open SD and we will get the 156th "you deserve it" chant this month.


----------



## StylesP1

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785988139676381188


James Ellsworth getting his shot :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

The Face that Runs the place reign as champ continues


----------



## DammitChrist

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785988139676381188



Lol I swear if AJ chooses James Ellsworth as his opponent XD


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785992122386178048


----------



## DammitChrist

Aw, a "Get well Becky" sign


----------



## StylesP1

2 minutes you blue bastards


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ready for the... A-SHOW! :bitchplz


----------



## Phaedra

I'm not sure about this episode from the get go. i'm not liking the direction. but i'm sure it'll be just fine.


----------



## Second Nature

Samoa Joe mention!


----------



## wkc_23

That IC title match was fantastic. Amazingly booked. One of the many reasons Smackdown is so much better than RAW.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane's winning streak will continue, counting live events it will he be his 54th win a row.


Watch out Goldberg!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

My god that commentary was literally too much lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Dolph Ziggler!! :mark:


----------



## Headliner

All these 5 time IC Champions who go no where. Barrett, Miz and now Ziggles. I'm still happy for Ziggles though.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Ziggler with a Hype Bros T-Shirt on?

We're gonna get Ziggler & Hype Bros vs Miz & Spirit Squad aren't we


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Did Ziggler's music just come back on for a second then cut out?


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Miz deserved it more.


----------



## Kabraxal

Christ USA App... work without constant buffering... I want to see SDL.


----------



## SovereignVA

Something is wrong with Raw's main event scene.

Cena/Styles/Ambrose and Miz/Ziggler feel WAY bigger than Rollins/Owens and Reigns/Rusev.

And it's not the star power either as fucking MIZ/ZIGGLER is the second biggest feud in the company.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler looking d*mn good with the IC Strap.


----------



## StylesP1

SovereignVA said:


> Something is wrong with Raw's main event scene.
> 
> Cena/Styles/Ambrose and Miz/Ziggler feel WAY bigger than Rollins/Owens and Reigns/Rusev.
> 
> And it's not the star power either as fucking MIZ/ZIGGLER is the second biggest feud in the company.


Writing and booking. Bottom line. Smackdown makes then feel important. Raw gives then no direction.


----------



## wkc_23

All black everything


----------



## Victor Chaos

The A-Lister and his Goddess are here. Business is about to pickup.


----------



## Headliner

lmao Miz and Maryse dressing in black to GRIEVE.


----------



## finalnight

SovereignVA said:


> Something is wrong with Raw's main event scene.
> 
> Cena/Styles/Ambrose and Miz/Ziggler feel WAY bigger than Rollins/Owens and Reigns/Rusev.
> 
> And it's not the star power either as fucking MIZ/ZIGGLER is the second biggest feud in the company.


Miz and Ziggler are both former multi time world champions with long-established careers in the WWE.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Miz and Maryse are dressed for a funeral.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Miz & Maryse dressed like they've been to a funeral :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

This is great :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm loving this Hollywood, Florida (Dolph Ziggler) vs Hollywood, California (the Miz) feud


----------



## Marcos 25063

The Miz :lol


----------



## StylesP1

Big thumbs up to Miz for being a heel and getting real heel heat. That is so tough to do today. Its not go away heat, its real genuine heat. Not many can do that today.


----------



## AngryConsumer

The Miz is fucking wonderful!


----------



## Ronzilla

the death of the intercontinental championship happened a while ago...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dolph showing these cats how to actually cut a pure babyface promo.


----------



## Lothario

Miz is right, though.


----------



## Kabraxal

Who knew this feud was going to be the best thing in the WWE this past month.... this is gold.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll say this, between guys like Owens, Ambrose, Zayn, Cesaro, Ziggler, Miz, etc. the IC title is in the best spot it's been in years.


----------



## wkc_23

That face when Miz lost :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

"The hero gets the gold and the girl! And I've already got the girl!"

That was hard!


----------



## Prayer Police

Miz is awesome! *clap clap, clap-clap-clap*


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wkc_23 said:


> That face when Miz lost :lol


We need it as a smiley on this site :lol


----------



## Phaedra

damn right he was, what the fuck is this?


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, that's certainly a new chant.


----------



## wkc_23

You were crying chants :HA


----------



## Lothario

Miz has been on fire on the mic. My God.


----------



## StylesP1

Maryse' grieving face is fucking killing me:lol


----------



## finalnight

This segment went from epic to epically gay in about five milliseconds.


----------



## Lothario

And just like that...the heat in this segment has been killed.


----------



## Prayer Police

Wait, so did WWE sign these two bozos to an extended contract?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I think Miz is at the top of his game right now...I wouldn't mind if they try him in the SmackDown main event scene in the near future.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Here they come :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

Miz and Jericho carrying their respective brands. At least the rest of Smackdown keeps up with him.


----------



## Headliner

:lol at the Spirit Squad still existing.


----------



## TD_DDT

Miz AJ feud would be good.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Dykstra! :mark:


----------



## notalius

Crowd is lit though


----------



## finalnight

Sweet, splitscreen!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Are the spirit squad signed or what.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

THEY BROUGHT THE PICTURE IN PICTURE BACK !! :mark::mark:


----------



## Ace

I bet AJ challenges GOAT jobber Ellsworth tonight.


----------



## Abisial

The mini screen is back


----------



## Uptown King

Looks like Spirit Squad are back full time.


----------



## Headliner

Commercial break while still showing the show on the side? I LOVE IT.


----------



## SpeedStick

"You're were craying"


----------



## StylesP1

Hysteria said:


> I think Miz is at the top of his game right now...I wouldn't mind if they try him in the SmackDown main event scene in the near future.


Miz/Styles promos :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

The Spirit Squad?? This is 2016, dammit! Not 2006 lol

Cool! It's still showing the action in the ring during the commercial break :mark:


----------



## Godway

Can we please get these guys the fuck out of here after tonight :lol Doane's such a coward, talked all of that shit on Cena/WWE now he's back there to be a joke all over again.


----------



## Irrelevant

Hey they're doing this commercial while still showing the show thing! I don't understand why they didn't still do this after they first did it on the draft.


----------



## finalnight

Split screen is a win-win. It helps the advertisers because people actually watch the commercials and the fans like it.


----------



## Uptown King

Headliner said:


> Commercial break while still showing the show on the side? I LOVE IT.


It should be like this every week and on RAW too.


----------



## Kabraxal

Is this permanent? Please say this stays... loving the split screen and it really does make SDL seem different.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Holy shit! Split screen! FUCK YES! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

I wonder if Cena and Kenny put their differences aside. I know before Kenny left, they were beefing because of mickie james.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh man are they split screening the ad break on USA? boo to sky


----------



## Marcos 25063

Split screen :banderas


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

Holy shit, when did they start doing this mini screen.


----------



## Uptown King

Godway said:


> Can we please get these guys the fuck out of here after tonight :lol Doane's such a coward, talked all of that shit on Cena/WWE now he's back there to be a joke all over again.


They could be a awesome comedy heel tag team and SDL could use more tag teams in general. These two could challenge Slater and Rhyno next for the belts if Usos do not take it off of them.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't think any of the international broadcasters are doing the split screen thing, cos I don't remember anything like that happening before here :lol We're getting ripped off!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crowd is pretty hot.


----------



## Ace

Kabraxal said:


> Is this permanent? Please say this stays... loving the split screen and it really does make SDL seem different.


Pictures please.


----------



## StylesP1

Uptown King said:


> Godway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please get these guys the fuck out of here after tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doane's such a coward, talked all of that shit on Cena/WWE now he's back there to be a joke all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> They could be a awesome comedy heel tag team and SDL could use more tag teams in general. These two could challenge Slater and Rhyno next for the belts if Usos do not take it off of them.
Click to expand...

No! I want Breezango!


----------



## TD Stinger

Now, I like the idea of keeping the match going on commercials every once in a while. But why can't we do that during a big match like Ambrose/Styles 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Uptown King

Wonder if Harper will be feuding with Kane while Orton is with Bray. I wouldn't mind that as Harper could be elevated from a win over Kane.


----------



## Ace

Oh they're split screening during commercials. Awesome!


----------



## Jackal

My ex GF used to get wet watching Kenny back in the day, so FUCK HIM!!!!


----------



## Trophies

Why are these spirit squad guys still around?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

OH MY GOD HE KILLED KENNY!


----------



## Headliner

lmao at the killed Kenny comment.


----------



## Lothario

"He killed Kenny!"

:lmao


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> No! I want Breezango!


You could have both.


----------



## DammitChrist

That Double Jumping DDT :mark:

"This is the best Dolph Ziggler we've seen in a LONG time" - for once I agree with David Otunga  

LOL Mauro's South Park reference XD


----------



## StylesP1

Oh my God he killed Kenny!!!!

Mauro is the greatest :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

"He killed Kenny" :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

"Oh, my god! He killed Kenny!!!"


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok Mauro, that's one reference I love. Ha!


----------



## Phaedra

Mauro, I fucking love you. 

OH MY GOD HE KILLED KENNY!!


you sir, you're fast becoming a modern day JR.


----------



## wkc_23

The Miz is a heat magnet. Great heel.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

HE KILLED KENNY!!!

Remind me gain what's the point of JBL & Otunga if Ronaldo is funnier than them.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Can't believe how the last few years before the draft made me forget how much I love the miz.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Oh my god, he killed Kenny. You bastard.


----------



## ElTerrible

OMG He killed Kenney. Haha. Not bad. Not bad.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

When that "I'm just one man" intro of Heath Slater's theme song hits, it's instant mark worthiness.


----------



## Uptown King

As I expected, Spirit Squad and Slater/Rhyno feud. This could be a awesome storyline.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Mauro is GOATin it again, lol. Sgetit!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

Teddy Long needs to be here to 6-man tag this biaaatch!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick

Miz and his stable soon do add the IC & Tag belts


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, Kenny is in amazing shape.. Micky.. Not so much.


----------



## Headliner

There's your semi main-event next week. 6 man tag. I thought they would continue the Slater/Rhyno vs Usos feud but I guess not.


----------



## AngryConsumer

StylesP1 said:


> Oh my God he killed Kenny!!!!
> 
> Mauro is the greatest :lol


:denirolol


----------



## Ronzilla

omg he killed kenny..lol mauro u devil u


----------



## Alright_Mate

Slater & Rhyno instead of Hype Bros.

:mark: thank you Smackdown, thank you


----------



## Uptown King

He killed Kenny line never gets old, and was used perfectly here.


----------



## Marcos 25063

He Got Kids :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Hmm....a Survivor Series announcement already huh? I imagine it will have something to do with the WWE title or maybe Raw vs. Smackdown.


----------



## SovereignVA

I think Lynch getting injured might be good for Bliss.

Her feud with Lynch is extended and she doesn't have to take a loss (or shouldn't have why did she lose yesterday :lmao)

Do you guys think its too soon for Shane/Daniel to announce a Smackdown vs Raw SS match?


----------



## StylesP1

Headliner said:


> There's your semi main-event next week. 6 man tag. I thought they would continue the Slater/Rhyno vs Usos feud but I guess not.


I think its still too early to start the whole Usos champs/Alpha chasing them story. I would love a Spirit Squad/Rhyno and Slater mini feud and then a feud with Breezango before the predictable (and necessary) story starts.


----------



## Uptown King

Headliner said:


> There's your semi main-event next week. 6 man tag. I thought they would continue the Slater/Rhyno vs Usos feud but I guess not.


Makes sense not to as they lost to Slater and Rhyno twice now for the belts.


----------



## Marcos 25063

I hope it is about the 5x5 SS match


----------



## Phaedra

Ooooooooohhhhhhhhh Survivor Series hype. I hope they means they are making so much more of their old big four and SS gets better treatment and proper SS matches.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

WWE should just call Slater and Rhyno 'Double Wide'. Slater got a double wide and Rhyno is double wide.


----------



## RiverFenix

Spirit Squad should be rebranded "The Mizfits" and be his lackeys. If Edge could have his Edgeheads...


----------



## -XERO-

:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785998633678180352




Kenny Dykstra was always cool. I kinda hope he stays around.


----------



## StylesP1

We NEED Survivor Series to go back to its roots. Makes Styles the captain and let him pick his team to fight against Raw.


----------



## Lothario

I wonder if Dean and AJ will get their own individual teams for Survivor Series traditional elimination match. Dean doesn't need another title shot and it seems they're keeping Randy in a feud with Wyatt. Short of calling up Joe or soneone, I don't see who else AJ could face. Having him captain his own team at SvrS would be fine, specifically if it's a joint PPV and The Universal Title will be defended.


----------



## Uptown King

SovereignVA said:


> I think Lynch getting injured might be good for Bliss.
> 
> Her feud with Lynch is extended and she doesn't have to take a loss (or shouldn't have why did she lose yesterday :lmao)
> *
> Do you guys think its too soon for Shane/Daniel to announce a Smackdown vs Raw SS match?*




It could be them announcing Styles defending the title. And yes its too early, wait until after HIAC.


----------



## DoubtGin

Bryan and Shane will probably challenge RAW to a SS match?


----------



## DammitChrist

Kudos to Dolph Ziggler and the Miz for opening Smackdown and CARRYING the first 20 minutes of the show. I mean just a year ago, I bet you would've thought this would be impossible for them to do


----------



## Uptown King

Phaedra said:


> Ooooooooohhhhhhhhh Survivor Series hype. I hope they means they are making so much more of their old big four and SS gets better treatment and proper SS matches.


Yeah SVS should be treated as the WWE's Fall Classic, since SS is the biggest event of the summer and WM of the year. SVS should be getting 4 hour events, with big time matches and hype around it.


----------



## Godway

Uptown King said:


> They could be a awesome comedy heel tag team and SDL could use more tag teams in general. These two could challenge Slater and Rhyno next for the belts if Usos do not take it off of them.


They were never an awesome comedy heel tag team and certainly aren't now. What do the Spirit Squad do better than say...Breezedango, that they should be getting tag title feuds and a roster spot? I'm just not into wasting time on joke acts, because WWE has enough of them as is. Crowd hasn't even really been into their return either.


----------



## Phaedra

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> It could be them announcing Styles defending the title. And yes its too early, wait until after HIAC.


it's Smackdowns next ppv so i don't think it's too soon. I like that they aren't waiting for Raw, this is their show and they have their own schedule.

although looks to me that they are making a big deal of the smackdown in Glasgow, i like.


----------



## Uptown King

With both shows limited with wrestlers cause of the draft it would be hard to do many RAW vs. SDL matches at SVS. Proably only be able to do like 3 matches.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hopefully they have it set up for Bliss to avenge that terribly-booked loss to Naomi on Sunday tonight.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

They were amped about WWE 2k17, until they discovered the plethora of bugs the game is plagued with. fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police

This is like 2009 graphics.


----------



## Uptown King

Phaedra said:


> it's Smackdowns next ppv so i don't think it's too soon. I like that they aren't waiting for Raw, this is their show and they have their own schedule.
> 
> although looks to me that they are making a big deal of the smackdown in Glasgow, i like.


Its both shows next ppv.


----------



## Godway

Man, I said it during RAW but seeing more gameplay of 2K, those graphics are hideous.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Man, WWE 2k17 looks terrible.


----------



## wkc_23

Smackdown vs RAW :banderas


----------



## Uptown King

War Games returning?


----------



## StylesP1

Oh my fucking god!!!! They are bringing back real SVS!!


----------



## mightymike1986

Uptown King said:


> He killed Kenny line never gets old, and was used perfectly here.


That was gold. Mauro is fantastic. Wish WWE would have let Joey Styles commentate for Raw or something, loved him in ECW.


----------



## finalnight

The one time a year...? Was wrestlemania, royal rumble, and summerslam cancelled?


----------



## wwe9391

:mark: I'm loving the Raw vs Smackdown matches


----------



## Headliner

Tag match playa overload:lmao


----------



## SovereignVA

SovereignVA said:


> I think Lynch getting injured might be good for Bliss.
> 
> Her feud with Lynch is extended and she doesn't have to take a loss (or shouldn't have why did she lose yesterday :lmao)
> 
> *Do you guys think its too soon for Shane/Daniel to announce a Smackdown vs Raw SS match?*


I don't like to toot my own horn...

So I'll pat myself on the back.


----------



## DoubtGin

Three hour-long SS matches :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

There is something so creepily hypnotizing about them staring into the screen and talking to us like that..


----------



## TD Stinger

Might be overdoing Raw vs. Smakdown, but I do like the fact they're putting emphasis on traditional Survivor Series matches.


----------



## Uptown King

So Team KO vs. Team Styles, Team New Day vs. Team Slater/Rhyno and Team Sasha vs. Team Becky? That would be awesome!


----------



## wkc_23

"I'M GONNA BEAT UP BRYON, MAGGLE"


----------



## StylesP1

finalnight said:


> The one time a year...? Was wrestlemania, royal rumble, and summerslam cancelled?


Where they compete against each other...not just share the stage.


----------



## Lothario

Isn't Cena scheduled for SvrS? Cena, AJ and Dean teaming up against Seth, Roman and Y2J/Owens could be awesome.


----------



## Phaedra

Uptown King said:


> Its both shows next ppv.


Raw has HIAC. 


lol, PLEASE BEAT UP BYRON JBL, please!!! lol.


----------



## Godway

Ugh come on. Now we have to watch SD job to all of the Vince/HHH guys and girls on RAW. What a waste. You're doing interbrand already and it hasn't even been 6 months.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The best thing about the old Smackdown v. Raw Survivor Series matches was the commentary. I remember Tazz use to rip legit holes into the Raw guys.


----------



## Lothario

Nikki :banderas


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

It was really nice of Carmella to let Renee finish her interview.


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> Tag match playa overload:lmao


----------



## Uptown King

TD Stinger said:


> Might be overdoing Raw vs. Smakdown, but I do like the fact they're putting emphasis on traditional Survivor Series matches.


They really have no choice with the rosters being thin cause of the brand split. Plus we would get awesome matches. Team KO vs. Team Styles, Team New Day vs. Team Slater/Rhyno and Team Sasha vs. Team Becky.


----------



## Marcos 25063

:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

We are back to Nikki getting destroyed on a weekly basis.


----------



## Phaedra

That's Mella's best accent yet.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I feel like the tag team match would be an excuse for New Day not to defend the titles and extend their reign so they can break the record.


----------



## Godway

lmao Carmella is so bad but keeps doing stuff, so I find it funny.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Geez look Nikki's tiddies :zayn3

And it's Baemella kada


----------



## SovereignVA

I actually quite like Naomi's entrance.


----------



## AngryConsumer

As long as Styles emerges from his 5x5 traditional SS match the victor, that's all I'm really concerned about.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Damn, it sounds like Carmella got louder pops in the PC than she does in any arena since getting called up.


----------



## Ace

AJ, Cena and Orton teaming up OMG marking out :mark: :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

Godway said:


> Ugh come on. Now we have to watch SD job to all of the Vince/HHH guys and girls on RAW. What a waste. You're doing interbrand already and it hasn't even been 6 months.


It makes sense considering its SVS, perfect time and reason for a inter brand showdown. Also it could go both ways with RAW and SDL winning against each other.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

One year WWE should do a 3-way SS match with Raw vs Smackdown vs NXT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

FaceTime Heel said:


> Damn, it sounds like Carmella got louder pops in the PC than she does in any arena since getting called up.


Well she was really just starting to get over in NXT then she got called up.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Will Cena be on SS?


----------



## TD Stinger

I think AJ, Cena, and Ambrose are givens. After that, I wonder if the put Orton/Wyatt or Ziggler/Miz to fill those spots. If not, I see one of the spots going to Corbin to have him be their big monster.

On Raw, I see the same thing for Braun Strowman.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Naomi is worth it for the entrance alone. Them cakes are A1.


----------



## ElTerrible

Carmella do not likey Sapphire.


----------



## Kabraxal

Is she going to wrestle or just become a SDL cheerleader? Christ sake, take all that energy and actually learn how to wrestle without looking like crap Naomi.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Hey Elaine can dance all right.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

DoubtGin said:


> Three hour-long SS matches :mark:


That probably means the PPV will probably go close to 4 hours...excluding the Kick Off show.


----------



## Victor Chaos

So the women's match is not worth a split screen but the Spirit Squad is.


----------



## Ace

You have 3 legends up against KO, Rollins, Reigns and Rusev :ha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I think a SvS is the perfect setup for a guy like Ambrose to be the lone survivor. If it's not Orton (who is the god of SvS matches) then Dean would be a good choice.


----------



## AngryConsumer

TD Stinger said:


> I think AJ, Cena, and Ambrose are givens. After that, I wonder if the put Orton/Wyatt or Ziggler/Miz to fill those spots. If not, I see one of the spots going to Corbin to have him be their big monster.
> 
> On Raw, I see the same thing for Braun Strowman.


I'm fearful that we'll see it become 5x1 between SDL v. Raw, with Reigns being the lone competitor left for Raw... ending in him singlehandedly taking out all 5 SDL guys, including Styles. :eyeroll


----------



## Uptown King

I'm thinking KO, Reigns, Rollins, Rusev and maybe someone like Sami vs. Styles, Ambrose, Orton, Bray and Kane as far as the best 5 guys of RAW taking on 5 of SDL.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

That elephant sounded awfully a lot like Cena...


----------



## DoubtGin

Reigns to be the sole survivor after eliminating four guys of Smackdown :lol


----------



## StylesP1

If its AJ as captain, which it will be, I could see him leaving one spot open as a "mystery guy". Samoa Joe makes his Smackdown debut at SVS. Its AJ and Joe as the last two. Joe turns on AJ and walks out setting up the feud for Rumble. Please SDL, give me this.


----------



## Ace

I think Orton will RKO AJ causing him to get eliminated.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"How you doin" chants for Carmella :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

There's a good chance that the "5 best competitors" might also be the "5 best competitors not contending for the World and Universal championship."


----------



## wkc_23

I REALLLLLLLLY hate Carmella's voice.


----------



## Uptown King

Cena isn't coming back until the RR, so doubt he be at SVS. I think it be Styles, Dean, Randy, Bray and Kane. Dolph could take that spot if they do not wait to do the rematch with Miz for the title at SVS. Also Y2J is leaving after HIAC so do not see him in the match either.


----------



## TD Stinger

Straw Hat said:


> You have 3 legends up against KO, Rollins, Reigns and Rusev :ha





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think a SvS is the perfect setup for a guy like Ambrose to be the lone survivor. If it's not Orton (who is the god of SvS matches) then Dean would be a good choice.


Not so sure Orton will be in the match. He's still doing the thing with Wyatt and they'll still have some regular one on one matches. AJ, Ambrose, and Cena are givens. I definitely think Corbin is added to be their "Enforcer." After that, maybe someone like Crews.

I think guys like Orton, Wyatt, Miz, and Ziggler will be doing other things.

For Raw, I think we get Rollins, Owens, Jericho, Reigns, and Strowman as their "enforcer."


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Alexa Bliss in leather? My heart can't take it.


----------



## Godway

Uptown King said:


> It makes sense considering its SVS, perfect time and reason for a inter brand showdown. Also it could go both ways with RAW and SDL winning against each other.


SD has given new life to people that will be snatched away by getting fed to Reigns and Sasha like they were all doing before the split. There's no reason this needs to happen now. If they wanted to do one interbrand match, that would have been fine. A PPV of them is horrid.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Forgot SDL was on... what have I missed?


----------



## DoubtGin

Am I imagining things or is Carmella actually getting heat?


----------



## Phaedra

So will Nia win the womens match you think? AJ mens and American Alpha or New Day, or maybe this is for Cesaro and Sheamus or Anderson and Gallows. 

i'm hyped lol, survivor series was always my favourite lol.


----------



## Uptown King

I see MNR winning the match just for Reigns to go over lol as the lone survivor. Would prefer SDL, with Dean being the lone guy.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Hysteria said:


> They were amped about WWE 2k17, until they discovered the plethora of bugs the game is plagued with. fpalm


I had the greatest glitch ever last night.

I was playing a smackdown in universe, and there was an usos/AA tag match followed by a Becky/Carmella match.

I'm playing the uso's, and after a while, I freeze in the middle of the ring, and Jordan can't pick me up. SO I thought 'fuck it', and went next match.

Well it turns out that Jason Jordan and the Uso I was playing as didn't like that, and stayed in the ring. As soon the women's match started, Jordan and the uso began beating the shit out of them until the game crashed.

It was glorious.


----------



## mightymike1986

Lothario said:


> Isn't Cena scheduled for SvrS? Cena, AJ and Dean teaming up against Seth, Roman and Y2J/Owens could be awesome.


That's got my attention! Too bad I just see something like that breaking down, would like to see a clean SS elimination match though. So I guess SS will be purely be Raw vs. Smackdown with no titles on the line and no Raw vs. Raw matches or SD vs. SD.


----------



## ElTerrible

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Forgot SDL was on... what have I missed?


They killed Kenny.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Goddess Nikki


----------



## TD Stinger

AngryConsumer said:


> I'm fearful that we'll see it become 5x1 between SDL v. Raw, with Reigns being the lone competitor left for Raw... ending in him singlehandedly taking out all 5 SDL guys, including Styles. :eyeroll


......Don't even joke, lol.


----------



## SovereignVA

This Nikki/Carmella feud is heating up, nice.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

In the honor of the upcoming Survivor Series lets take a minute to reminiscence 










:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3


----------



## DoubtGin

Nikki actually helped Carmella from jumping over the barricade there :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

[email protected] had to push Carmella over so you could "escape"... laughable!


----------



## -XERO-

FaceTime Heel said:


> Naomi is worth it for the entrance alone. Them cakes are A1.


----------



## finalnight

Wow that shirt on Nikki!!!


----------



## Uptown King

Godway said:


> SD has given new life to people that will be snatched away by getting fed to Reigns and Sasha like they were all doing before the split. There's no reason this needs to happen now. If they wanted to do one interbrand match, that would have been fine. A PPV of them is horrid.


It gives off the actual SVS feeling and can have good matches. Not a horrible idea at all. Its supposed to be RAW vs. SDL themed as the two brands are competing every week anyways. Only ppv that makes sense for all these inter brand type matches.


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL Carmella. That was close to getting very embarrassing.


----------



## Uptown King

How is Cena a giving if he is not returning until the RR?


----------



## AngryConsumer

AJ STYLES' VICTORY SPEECH! :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

"Victory speech". Better include calling out James Ellsworth as his next competitor. Guy has earned a shot.


----------



## Irrelevant

That's it? She's just gonna face Naomi next week? They could have put Alexa's no. 1 contendership on the line to make it more interesting. Oh well hopefully their match will be better than the one they had at No Mercy.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

ElTerrible said:


> LOL Carmella. That was close to getting very embarrassing.


Lol she legit almost didn't make it over


----------



## Headliner

I wonder if the WWE Champion and Universal Champions are going to be included in the 5 on 5? 

If so then you probably got:

Raw:
Owens, Rollins, Roman, Rusev, Jericho 

SD:
AJ, Cena, Ambrose, Miz, Ziggler

I'm sure that's not going to be the lineup though. Because there's no way I see them doing SS without a singles title match. Orton will probably be in place of one of them above.


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> "Victory speech". Better include calling out James Ellsworth as his next competitor. Guy has earned a shot.


I totally see this ending with a Ambrose appearance and fight breaking out. Maybe this is to set up Dean getting one more shot at the title.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So has the Survivor Series announcement happened yet?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


That's not Naomi... that's ass is nice, but it's too small.


----------



## Phaedra

Headliner said:


> I wonder if the WWE Champion and Universal Champions are going to be included in the 5 on 5?
> 
> If so then you probably got:
> 
> Raw:
> Owens, Rollins, Roman, Rusev, Jericho
> 
> SD:
> AJ, Cena, Ambrose, Miz, Ziggler
> 
> I'm sure that's not going to be the lineup though. Because there's no way I see them doing SS without a singles title match. Orton will probably be in place of one of them above.


I'd watch the hell out of that, seeing these guys trying to get along lol. there's so much mileage for them to have troubles with getting along and finding their common goal. 

CUE ROCKY MONTAGE!! lol.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

WWE should honor he who makes good lucha things.


----------



## Mra22

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So has the Survivor Series announcement happened yet?


Yes


----------



## Lothario

Uptown King said:


> *Cena isn't coming back until the RR*, so doubt he be at SVS. I think it be Styles, Dean, Randy, Bray and Kane. Dolph could take that spot if they do not wait to do the rematch with Miz for the title at SVS. Also Y2J is leaving after HIAC so do not see him in the match either.


Source? Most credible outlets are claiming he's advertised for Survivor Series and TLC.


----------



## StylesP1

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So has the Survivor Series announcement happened yet?


Yes. Shane and Bryan want Smackdown's best 5 vs Raw's best 5 in a traditional Survivor Series match! Also wants the best 5 women of each in the same type of match. 

Fucking awesome.


----------



## DoubtGin

Headliner said:


> I wonder if the WWE Champion and Universal Champions are going to be included in the 5 on 5?
> 
> If so then you probably got:
> 
> Raw:
> Owens, Rollins, Roman, Rusev, Jericho
> 
> SD:
> AJ, Cena, Ambrose, Miz, Ziggler
> 
> I'm sure that's not going to be the lineup though. Because there's no way I see them doing SS without a singles title match. Orton will probably be in place of one of them above.


I would love it if there were no singles titles matches on the show, because Survivor Series really needs some distinctive features as it lost a lot of its appeal by now. 

Same with the women and the tag teams. I'm actually not sure if either show would manage to actually get five competitors (apart from the champs and their opponents).


----------



## Uptown King

Headliner said:


> I wonder if the WWE Champion and Universal Champions are going to be included in the 5 on 5?
> 
> If so then you probably got:
> 
> Raw:
> Owens, Rollins, Roman, Rusev, Jericho
> 
> SD:
> AJ, Cena, Ambrose, Miz, Ziggler
> 
> I'm sure that's not going to be the lineup though. Because there's no way I see them doing SS without a singles title match. Orton will probably be in place of one of them above.


Miz and Dolph rematch could happen, with New Day defending the tag titles or getting a rematch against Cesaro/Sheamus who most likely will face them next for the belts. I like it if it be Team KO vs. Team Styles. Would make the match more interesting with it being a mix of faces and heels and them having to put aside differences for their brand to win and dominate.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Brie Bella


----------



## wkc_23

AA getting a jobber entrance


----------



## Uptown King

Lothario said:


> Source? Most credible outlets are claiming he's advertised for Survivor Series and TLC.


I thought most said not until RR. Hey if Cena appears fine that be even better.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Trap Usos!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063

StylesP1 said:


> Yes. Shane and Bryan want Smackdown's best 5 vs Raw's best 5 in a traditional Survivor Series match! Also wants the best 5 women of each in the same type of match.
> 
> Fucking awesome.


Not only that but the Tag Teams too!!!


----------



## finalnight

I like how they call it John and Nicole's house. You know damn well Cena is not letting her name on anything there, not even the newspaper subscription.


----------



## Ace

It all makes sense.. Orton RKOS AJ after he gets in his face leading to AJ costing Orton his match against Bray at TLC. You then have AJ-Orton set for the RR.


----------



## Lothario

Are they just not going to give American Alpha any mic time? Why should fans cheer these guys?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Singles action for Chad Gable! :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Straw Hat said:


> It all makes sense.. Orton RKOS AJ after he gets in his face leading to AJ costing Orton his match against Bray at TLC. You then have AJ-Orton set for the RR.


I like the cut of your jib. 

Styles/Orton has been something I've wanted to see for a damn decade. :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

DoubtGin said:


> I would love it if there were no singles titles matches on the show, because Survivor Series really needs some distinctive features as it lost a lot of its appeal by now.
> 
> Same with the women and the tag teams. I'm actually not sure if either show would manage to actually get five competitors (apart from the champs and their opponents).


Yeah I wouldn't mind it neither if no titles was on the line. This ppv should stand out and be different, and with the SVS theme it make all the more sense for it to.


----------



## Phaedra

oooooh inventive, likey.


----------



## Lothario

:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Heel Uso's are bae.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Mojo makes me want to kill myself.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Smackdown Live = Death to 50/50 booking, lol


----------



## Abisial

Mojo saying "Hell yea it's stacked man" sounded eerily like Cena


----------



## wkc_23

He was in his room playing with Emma.


----------



## SAMCRO

God... Mojo looks like an ugly 30 year old dude trying to act like a college frat boy.


----------



## Phaedra

Mojo ... i don't have words for my hatred of you.


----------



## finalnight

Playing with his toys, so that's what they're calling Emma now?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Less Mojo. More of everyone, hell, anyone else.


----------



## Prayer Police

They ain't hype!!!!


----------



## Uptown King

Ascension needs to be repackaged, no matter what they was ruined when they debuted.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

semi-repackage for Ascension?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

MoJo Rawley has some 2002-04 Cena in him.


----------



## Ace

Thread is pretty dead. 28 pages and almost a hr down.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

No Mojo, Zack was smashing Emma(lina). :yoshi

But nevermind that shit, here comes the victory speech from THE CHAMP THAT RUNS THE CAMP! :aj


----------



## Lothario

With some tweaks, Mojo would be decent. Like his energy but I'm not a fan of the current gimmick.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Joe to interrupt AJ.


----------



## Marcos 25063

OHHHH here he comes :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Straw Hat said:


> Thread is pretty dead. 28 pages and almost a hr down.


Smackdown gets hurt during pay-per-view weeks since it's now the third consecutive night of WWE Live programming. People get tired out.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I would love AJ said no one in WWE can beat him. No one on Raw, Smackdown or NXT. Then the arena goes dark and Nakamura comes out. I know this won't happen, but a person can dream.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

dem Aj pops.


----------



## Alright_Mate

We want Ellsworth


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## finalnight

Holy shit thats his original WCW music!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

*GOAT*


----------



## StylesP1

Straw Hat said:


> Thread is pretty dead. 28 pages and almost a hr down.


Take out the constant posts about how bad the show is in the Raw live thread, its the same amount, lol.


----------



## Leather Rebel

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:dance


----------



## wwe9391

The face that runs the place.


----------



## TD Stinger

finalnight said:


> Holy shit thats his original WCW music!!!!


He’ll probably still come out to his WWE theme on Monday if I had to guess. From Bret Hart to Sting, they always change the music up, even if it’s a small difference for really no reason.

And I know Otunga is trying to be face, but my God he irritates the hell out of me when he talks about Styles.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ's got that Matt Jackson/Adam Cole tan going on.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

The only thing that can ruin this moment is Ambrose coming out...

ANYONE, but him...


----------



## DoubtGin

AJ is not really getting heat.


----------



## finalnight

TD Stinger said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit thats his original WCW music!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He?ll probably still come out to his WWE theme on Monday if I had to guess. From Bret Hart to Sting, they always change the music up, even if it?s a small difference for really no reason.
> 
> And I know Otunga is trying to be face, but my God he irritates the hell out of me when he talks about Styles.
Click to expand...

Hopefully they at least give him a good remix like they did with the Rock.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ is too well liked to be a heel.. Even if he does deliver solid heel promos.


----------



## TD_DDT

Aj is too good and likeable to try to get this heat


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The only thing that can ruin this moment is Ambrose coming out...
> 
> ANYONE, but him...


This delusional hate still cracks me up every time

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Mra22

AJ Styles is hilarious :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Remember guys, AJ Styles is a winner 

His mic skills though :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

At the same damn time? AT THE SAME DAMN TIME!


----------



## Phaedra

AWWWW thought we were getting ellsworth.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Aj Styles is best Styles.


----------



## TD_DDT

We want that jobber back


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dean w/ the beard = Money :vince$


----------



## Alright_Mate

Dean with little pop, crowd were hoping for Ellsworth.


----------



## Mra22

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The only thing that can ruin this moment is Ambrose coming out...
> 
> ANYONE, but him...


I'm afraid I've got some bad news for you


----------



## wwe9391

God i love AJ. Best thing about smackdown


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Father? ...










Son? ...


----------



## Alright_Mate

He is here :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

It's the chin who's gonna get the pin!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

ELLSWORTH VS STYLES?

MELTZER DOESN'T HAVE ENOUGH STARS FOR THIS ONE!


----------



## Victor Chaos

James Ellsworth finally getting his chance.


----------



## wkc_23

JAMES ELLSWORTH :mark: :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

I fucking love James Ellsworth. :lmao


----------



## Mra22

Yes!!! Ellsworth!!! :lol


----------



## TD_DDT

Lol sign this guy already


----------



## DoubtGin

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FaceTime Heel

James Ellsworth = Gillberg 2.0


----------



## TD Stinger

The Chinless Wonder everybody! And AJ is in full on snark today.


----------



## Marcos 25063

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Next World Champ!!!! :clap :clap Next World Champ!!!! :clap :clap


----------



## DammitChrist

James fucking Ellsworth XD

LOL "don't touch him"


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I 110% guaran-fucking-tee you that James will be a WWE champion of some sorts one day, maybe even make it all the way to the top.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ugh is Dean actually STILL gonna continue to feud with AJ? really? So sick of this feud. SD needs more main eventers badly.


----------



## AngryConsumer

STYLES/ELLSWORTH! :mark: :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ellsworth to go over AJ w/ the help of Dean.


----------



## Irrelevant

Phaedra said:


> AWWWW thought we were getting ellsworth.


You thought right!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

[email protected] HAHAHAHA!


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


> At the same damn time? AT THE SAME DAMN TIME!


----------



## wkc_23

ELLSWORTH 3:16


----------



## Rowdy Yates

This segment is horrible


----------



## Mra22

This segment is golden, LMBO!!! :lol God I love AJ


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

JAMES ELLSWORTH DA GAWD :tripsblessed :tucky


----------



## Mox Girl

Half of me loves Dean's beard, half of me dislikes it :lol

LOL at Ellsworth, I hope Dean helps him beat AJ


----------



## finalnight

Definitely feels like a Vince segment.


----------



## DoubtGin

This is very funny.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Prayer Police said:


> It's the chin who's gonna get the pin!!!!


Nailed it!!!!!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

Ellsworth is going to the pre order bonus for wwe 2k18


----------



## Mra22

Dean as the special ref, lmbo :lol


----------



## Trophies

If Russo was running things Ellsworth would be champ already.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This is hilarity!


----------



## finalnight

Cigarettes? That's not PG!


----------



## Irrelevant

Nice. It feels like forever since I've seen a special referee match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:HA


----------



## -XERO-

FaceTime Heel said:


> James Ellsworth = Gillberg 2.0


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

He pulled out a flask :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Dean as the guest ref :lmao I LOVE IT.


----------



## Mra22

ROFL :lol


----------



## Mad Max

Bryan is "The Bro That Runs The Show". :lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel

JBL is legitimately Ron Burgundy on commentary.


----------



## Marcos 25063

:lol


----------



## Lothario

:lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

It's getting a 'This is Awesome' chant without even starting.

Best Smackdown ever.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

So Ambrose has a pack of smokes, a flask...and a fucking pocket watch. So he's damn near homeless, but with a touch of class.

:chlol


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

I like how this gets a split screen but the divas match didn't...


----------



## Demolition119

SAMCRO said:


> Ugh is Dean actually STILL gonna continue to feud with AJ? really? So sick of this feud. SD needs more main eventers badly.


its sorta still fresh right now right, but Smackdown main event scene is going to be stale as hell by next year if they don't get ME help.


----------



## Phaedra

has he got cigarettes and a fucking hip flask not to mention a woman's necklace? keep doing the little things man lol.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Never gets old.


----------



## TD_DDT

He had a pack of cards not smokes.


----------



## DammitChrist

I would love to hear the crowd's reaction to Dean Ambrose pointing at James Ellsworth and AJ Styles


----------



## DoubtGin

Oh great, we missed some awesome comedy because of commercials.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LMFAO! At this match! Why did I ever dislike Ambrose?!? Dude is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## wwe9391

The split screen is only for people with HD tvs.


----------



## finalnight

Demolition119 said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh is Dean actually STILL gonna continue to feud with AJ? really? So sick of this feud. SD needs more main eventers badly.
> 
> 
> 
> its sorta still fresh right now right, but Smackdown main event scene is going to be stale as hell by next year if they don't get ME help.
Click to expand...

They can always slip in a quick Randy Orton transitional champion run to freshen it up.


----------



## wkc_23

That armdrag :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Something tells me Ambrose has done this before.


----------



## Trophies

The stuff on the split screen :lol


----------



## Mister Sinister

Clearly Vince speaking through AJ Styles. He hates that hardcore fans won't cheer for who he wants.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Man, seriously fuck Maeda.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dat Ellsworth Arm Drag bitches!


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


> That armdrag :lol


I'm dying right now :lmao


----------



## finalnight

wwe9391 said:


> The split screen is only for people with HD tvs.


If somebody doesn't have an HDTV by now they probably should be busy working so they can afford one rather than watching SmackDown on cable tv.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Steamboat-esque armdrag from James Ellsworth! :mark:


----------



## mgman

Ok, this is new to me. What's with the split-screen with the ads? EDIT: NVM


----------



## Phaedra

shut up otunga, he's a working class hero.lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Seeing Dean in the ref gear actually reminds me that he's put on some good size since the beginning of the year.


----------



## Mra22

OMG JBL just said chinderella


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Seeing Dean in the ref gear actually reminds me that he's put on some good size since the beginning of the year.


Thank God.


----------



## DoubtGin

This is one of the greatest matches in WWE history.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Elsworth... crying Jordan meme.... Ranallo you... lmfao!


----------



## TD_DDT

Has a jobber ever got so much attention? Happy for the guy. His Indy booking price definitely has gone up.


----------



## TD Stinger

I can’t remember I laughed so hard at a WWE segment that I’m supposed to be laughing at.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Everything Ellsworth touch is gold. Give that man a contract.


----------



## Phaedra

Irrelevant said:


> You thought right!


jumped the gun, instant classic lol.


----------



## wkc_23

JBL, shut the hell up.


----------



## Mra22

LMBO!!! :lol


----------



## bonkertons

"He's a child"


----------



## DammitChrist

Lol I'm loving Dean Ambrose as the special referee XD


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

I'm ordinarily not a fan of Ambrose's antics but I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I got to be honest. At first I thought this would be cringe, but this is actually pretty funny.


----------



## Phaedra

DID HE JUST SAY IT WAS SWAGGER ON THE PHONE ????

I'M DEAD.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"Leave him alone, he's a child."

:aj: "He is not a child!"

:evans


----------



## Mra22

This is so hilarious in every way :lol Ambrose is the best ref ever ROFL


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Renee won't be happy.


----------



## finalnight

Because clearly she doesn't look like a pro wrestler. LOL


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

My boy Dean was spitting that G.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

did ellsworth tuck his head?


----------



## Lothario

TD Stinger said:


> He’ll probably still come out to his WWE theme on Monday if I had to guess. From Bret Hart to Sting, they always change the music up, even if it’s a small difference for really no reason.
> 
> And I know Otunga is trying to be face, but my God he irritates the hell out of me when he talks about Styles.


No worse than JBL with Dean.


----------



## Prayer Police

Oh, shit! Did Ellsworth tuck his neck!!?


----------



## TD Stinger

I hope people will be ok with the possible outcome Ellsworth gets the cheap win. And Renee ain't gonna like that, lol.

And fuck I hope he didn't just break his neck.


----------



## wwe9391

Holy shit. James tuck his chin on the styles clash


----------



## wkc_23

Ellsworth almost tucked his chin.. Could of broke his neck.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Did Ellsworth took the Clash bad?


----------



## Headliner

Did James just break his neck? He didn't touch his head in. That looked nasty.


----------



## SpeedStick

A win by the local jobber and he should a get a title match


----------



## frankthetank91

Wtf was he doing trying to kill himself?


----------



## Therapy

I'm not usually a fan of comedy matches but this is really well done


----------



## bonkertons

My god he almost died


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn Ellsworth nearly got his neck broke there, dude tuck your fucking head back.


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn Elsworth took it wrong. Hopefully he´s alright. That will probably cost him his job legit.


----------



## Mra22

Ellsworth beat the champ :O dreams do come true


----------



## Roxinius

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> did ellsworth tuck his head?


It looked like he did


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Renee: Who is that bish Dean?!


----------



## notalius

James actually selling that he's dead got me in tears


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

ELLSWORTH JUST BEAT THE WWE CHAMPION!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Fuck, Ellsworth! Why tuck?!


----------



## wkc_23

BIGGEST WIN OF ELLSWORTHS CAREER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TD_DDT

The fuckery


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

You better watch your man, Renee. :ambrose2

ELLSWORTH WINS! ELLSWORTH WINS! ELLSWORTH WINS!


----------



## Lothario

:lmao Vince loves trolling the IWC.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

We just witnessed the Match of the Year 

******************************************* classic.


----------



## Mango13

RIP AJ Styles.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Is Ellsworth dead because he tucked his head?


----------



## Alright_Mate

What did we just see.

I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

King James!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

That match was hilarious. First time I liked anything that Ambrose has done in long time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:heston at Bradshaw having a nervous breakdown AND a panic attack at the same damn time.


----------



## Cipher

why is every heel in wwe booked like a joke


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Yo did he just Styles Clash Ellsworth on his head or am I trippin?


----------



## TD Stinger

Lothario said:


> No worse than JBL with Dean.


Is it worse than last night saying “AJ’s alright.” He’s your WWE Champion and he’s “alright.” JBL plays up the lunatic angle but still gives Dean the proper respect.


----------



## RapShepard

Is losing to J&J that bad now?

I enjoyed the match for what it's worth

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight

Cipher said:


> WHY IS EVERY HEEL IN WWE BOOKED LIKE A COMPLETE JOKE


Relax, it was a good comedy segment.


----------



## Mra22

Orton teaming up with DEATH


----------



## TD_DDT

Under normal circumstances I'd probably hate what just happened but it was intentional fuckery that really doesn't harm AJ even though its to a jobber since everyone loves the guy.


----------



## Roxinius

FaceTime Heel said:


> Yo did he just Styles Clash Ellsworth on his head or am I trippin?


They dumbass tucked his head like an idiot


----------



## wkc_23

Kane telling Orton he has issues :HA


----------



## bonkertons

Great segment. Great job by everyone involved. Really enjoying the banter between Dean and AJ as well.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Kane: Randy.. you've got issues. 

Haha!


----------



## DammitChrist

Remember when Randy Orton and Kane wrestled each other at Wrestlemania 28? Yep, me neither.


----------



## finalnight

Sounds like it's time for a Randy and Kane to go to Dr. Shelby's office.

Oh my god do we have to see this Royal Rumble numbers promo so soon? The match isn't for another three months!


----------



## wkc_23

If Ellsworth gets the styles clash banned, I will be highly pissed.


----------



## [email protected]

He took the Styles Clash completely wrong. I have a hard time believing that he's not at least somewhat hurt. Damn....


----------



## TD_DDT

Wonder if he'll ever be back since he almost killed himself.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

notalius said:


> James actually selling that he's dead got me in tears


:grin2:


----------



## Headliner

FaceTime Heel said:


> Yo did he just Styles Clash Ellsworth on his head or am I trippin?


It seem like it. Looked like ol boy broke his neck even though he doesn't have a neck to begin with.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose v. AJ kinda gives me vibes of Austin v. Angle when they were fighting over Vince :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

Roxinius said:


> They dumbass tucked his head like an idiot


I´d LOL if he ran to a doctor and filed a million dollar lawsuit. 

That was really stupid and might cost him any future gigs, cause it could have gone very wrong.


----------



## wkc_23

Can't wait til the RR.


----------



## Prayer Police

The Chin! The Chin who got the pin!


----------



## DammitChrist

TD_DDT said:


> Under normal circumstances I'd probably hate what just happened but it was intentional fuckery that really doesn't harm AJ even though its to a jobber since everyone loves the guy.


Exactly. Plus, AJ Styles kicked out of the first Dirty Deeds and lost to a fast 3 count. He was still strongly protected


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Sh*t Ellsworth took that Styles Clash terribly, might have a broken neck


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786013728365875200


----------



## Lothario

TD Stinger said:


> Is it worse than last night saying “AJ’s alright.” He’s your WWE Champion and he’s “alright.” JBL plays up the lunatic angle but still gives Dean the proper respect.


JBL legitimately called Ambrose a disgrace as WWE Champion and never gave him kudos until Battleground where he had to because kayfabe, they were both headed to Smackdown. King used to destroy baby faces in his prime. What Otunga says about AJ IS absolutely child's play in comparison to how champions like Bryan were buried on commentary in the past.


----------



## Roxinius

ElTerrible said:


> I´d LOL if he ran to a doctor and filed a million dollar lawsuit.
> 
> That was really stupid and might cost him any future gigs, cause it could have gone very wrong.


That's his own fault can't blame wwe or styles for him being a dipshit


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> It seem like it. Looked like ol boy broke his neck even though he doesn't have a neck to begin with.


 they're going to ban the Styles Clash, aren't they?.. seriously made little sense in putting AJ in their with a jobber. How freaking difficult is it to take a damn Styles Clash.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Cipher

finalnight said:


> Relax, it was a good comedy segment.


I actually had caps on by accident which is why I edited the post lol


----------



## ElTerrible

Roxinius said:


> That's his own fault can't blame wwe or styles for him being a dipshit


This is America. :grin2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Straw Hat said:


> they're going to ban the Styles Clash, aren't they?.. seriously made little sense in putting AJ in their with a jobber. How freaking difficult is it to take a damn Styles Clash.


It's not hard but when you're getting trained to wrestle (I can speak on this myself) you're taught to tuck your head in on most bumps.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

2k17 has Paranoid by Black Sabbath on it's soundtrack, which automatically makes it the best soundtrack ever.


----------



## -XERO-

notalius said:


> James actually selling that he's dead got me in tears


:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786014259868164096


----------



## Ace

Not fussed by the pin as AJ had him beat numerous times and it was Dean who did all the work.


----------



## DGenerationMC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ambrose v. AJ kinda gives me vibes of Austin v. Angle when they were fighting over Vince :lol





















Time for AJ to join the club.


----------



## Headliner

Straw Hat said:


> they're going to ban the Styles Clash, aren't they?.. seriously made little sense in putting AJ in their with a jobber. How freaking difficult is it to take a damn Styles Clash.


Nah. If it happened to a mid-carder or above then Vince would probably consider it.


----------



## Uptown King

Lol Ellsworth won.


----------



## Ace

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It's not hard but when you're getting trained to wrestle (I can speak on this myself) you're taught to tuck your head in on most bumps.


 don't you think AJ drills it into them how important it is to take it on your stomach . It's not like injuries from the Styles Clash aren't publicized. Honestly, if you tuck, whatever happens to you is your fault.


----------



## [email protected]

On that replay it looked like Ellsworth stopped himself with his knees. So he's probably fine.


----------



## Headliner

If only we could get AJ vs Bryan at Mania for the WWE title as Bryan's official retirement match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Can we just have Styles vs Bryan in a 30 min Iron-Man Match... no title needed, thank you!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ellsworth gonna take Nikki from Cena :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

Bryan and Styles would be such a fucking awesome match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah AJ don't be mad at Dean Ambrose, he only screwed you over and made a worthless jobber beat him and made you look like a joke. Yeah AJ has no right to be upset does he Shane? Fucking idiot.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Goddess Nikki on Talking Smack :mark:


----------



## mgman

Shane "Break it down"... Um, isn't it break it up? Guess he wants AJ and Bryan to start dancing


----------



## Uptown King

And Ellsworth on Talking Smack ftw!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Straw Hat said:


> don't you think AJ drills it into them how important it is to take it on your stomach . It's not like injuries from the Styles Clash aren't publicized. Honestly, if you tuck, whatever happens to you is your fault.


I'm sure they go over it beforehand but during a match I'm sure force of habit takes over.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh shit, Bryan has plans for Ellsworth for next week lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Lothario said:


> JBL legitimately called Ambrose a disgrace as WWE Champion and never gave him kudos until Battleground where he had to because kayfabe, they were both headed to Smackdown. King used to destroy baby faces in his prime. What Otunga says about AJ IS absolutely child's play in comparison to how champions like Bryan were buried on commentary in the past.


Big difference between heel and face commentator dynamics. Heels like Lawler always go into faces. The face’s role since I’ve been watching is to support the face but provide a fair analysis. Otunga just dismisses AJ even though he’s beaten Cena and Dean in the past month. It’s one thing to support faces, it’s another to disregard the hell just because.

And every time JBL called Dean a disgrace he would follow it right up with saying Dean is very talented but he looks and dresses like a lunatic.


----------



## ElTerrible

DGenerationMC said:


> Ellsworth gonna take Nikki from Cena :lmao


I wanna see Carmella jump Ellsworth on Smackdown Live then say: Sorry I thought you were Nikki. :grin2:


----------



## Marcos 25063

Phaedra said:


> Oh shit, Bryan has plans for Ellsworth for next week lmao


A championship match is coming :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

wkc_23 said:


> Bryan and Styles would be such a fucking awesome match.


----------



## Uptown King

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah AJ don't be mad at Dean Ambrose, he only screwed you over and made a worthless jobber beat him and made you look like a joke. Yeah AJ has no right to be upset does he Shane? Fucking idiot.


The way Styles has been acting he deserved that. But he does have a right to be mad too.


----------



## Ace

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah AJ don't be mad at Dean Ambrose, he only screwed you over and made a worthless jobber beat him and made you look like a joke. Yeah AJ has no right to be upset does he Shane? Fucking idiot.


 It's how they book heels. Why else do you think AJ tapped out last night? Booking and poor agents are the reason why you don't see the same quality of in ring work as NJPW in the WWE.


----------



## marshal99

Well , Ellsworth will be on talking smack so obviously he's not injured that badly if he didn't tuck in his head , his own fault really.


----------



## wwe9391

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Can we just have Styles vs Bryan in a 30 min Iron-Man Match... no title needed, thank you!


If you want Bryan dead sure.


----------



## Uptown King

Ellsworth getting a title shot would be awesome. We know he isn't winning it but deserves a shot for being funny.


----------



## 4freedom

From that segment sums up that Styles is a Babyheel


----------



## DammitChrist

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :lol
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786014259868164096


LOL I couldn't stop chuckling!! That man that just fell right there? That's James Ellsworth. He's the guy who beat AJ Styles, and he's technically a world title contender XD


----------



## [email protected]

wkc_23 said:


> Bryan and Styles would be such a fucking awesome match.


Crazy thing is that they both have the ability to work the match with no real highspots, and still make it incredible. AJ just has to attack that skull with "strikes", and Bryan has to sell the absolute hell out of it, hulk up for cool comeback, land the knee, AJ kicks out, transition, pele kick, phenomenal forearm, and Styles clash that Bryan looks absolutely dead after. AJ taunts too long and covers for a very very near fall. Then they gear up for whatever they decide the finish is. They really don't need to have Bryan fly around, or take any big bumps.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Dat Hawkins debut match tho :banderas


----------



## AngryConsumer

LUKE MF HARPER! :mark:


----------



## Abisial

Bray Harper is 1 bad dude


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Mra22 said:


> Orton teaming up with DEATH


So Orton is teaming with Chris Jeriold? I didn't now he was on Smackdown tonight.



DammitC said:


> Remember when Randy Orton and Kane wrestled each other at Wrestlemania 28? Yep, me neither.


Yes I remember that, it was a good match and Kane beat Orton with an awesome chokeslam from the second rope.


----------



## Headliner

This is such a waste of Luke Harper.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

They better not job Harper out his first show back.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Can we PLEASE get a Luke Harper monster run? Him as the monster and Bray as Dr. Frankenstein or the puppeteer.

Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What happened to Curt Hawkins debut match ?


----------



## Lothario

TD Stinger said:


> Big difference between heel and face commentator dynamics. Heels like Lawler always go into faces. The face’s role since I’ve been watching is to support the face but provide a fair analysis. Otunga just dismisses AJ even though he’s beaten Cena and Dean in the past month. It’s one thing to support faces, it’s another to disregard the hell just because.
> 
> *And every time JBL called Dean a disgrace he would follow it right up with saying Dean is very talented* but he looks and dresses like a lunatic.



Except he wouldn't. Every blue moon sure, but he would easily bury Dean and remind fans that children would cry because he's so ugly with nothing to soften the blow. Otunga isn't doing anything uncommon at all. Mauro is the voice of reason and play by play while JBL and Otunga play the extremes. AJ isn't buried and no one cares about what Otunga says in the first place.


----------



## AngryConsumer

"Bray Harper." - JBL

:eyeroll


----------



## Shadowcran

So Ellsworth is this generation's Barry Horowitz?


----------



## DoubtGin

I enjoy Harper's delivery much more than Bray's.


----------



## Ronzilla

sorry guys i been watching the cubbies play.. what did I miss?  it's ok I have it recorded


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Harper looks like a character from Deliverance right now.


----------



## DoubtGin

Where is Curt Hawkins?


----------



## Therapy

We need a GIF of Ellsworth breaking his neck..


----------



## Phaedra

Sorry but are they threading a Daniel Bryan moment for Harper? i don't think i'd like that, i'm legit creeped out and frightened by Luke Harper, he looks like someone who has a really secret basement.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

should the wyatt's go after the tag titles or what?


----------



## IronMan8

Why didn't AJ Styles say "I knew the rules of a triple threat match and the only reason I tapped out was because I knew I couldn't lose the title. If I knew I could lose my title, I wouldn't have tapped"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

That look Harper had just now was... "just you wait Bray.... just wait until they give me the go on yo azz!" 

#PushLukeHarper2017


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Therapy said:


> We need a GIF of Ellsworth breaking his neck..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786013728365875200


----------



## Lothario

DoubtGin said:


> I enjoy Harper's delivery much more than Bray's.


He's so underrated and underutilized that it's nearly criminal.


----------



## wkc_23

THE GUY said:


> Dat Hawkins debut match tho :banderas


----------



## PanopticonPrime

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786013728365875200


Somewhere Yoshi Tatsu is saying 'I told you so'.


----------



## ElTerrible

DoubtGin said:


> I enjoy Harper's delivery much more than Bray's.


Was thinking Harper actually looks like the star here and they started the What chants when Wyatt got on the mic.


----------



## Shadowcran

That clash....Scary. I legit cringed and was thinking he'd broken his neck.


----------



## Stellar

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> What happened to Curt Hawkins debut match ?


Thats what I am wondering also. I was thinking that I missed it. Maybe they decided to scrap it.

I have a feeling that they decided to have the AJ Styles vs. Ellsworth match take longer instead of Curt Hawkins having a match.


----------



## Therapy

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786013728365875200


Looking at it again.. It almost looks like Styles recognized dumbass tucked and modified it on the fly... Looks like he moved forward so Ellsworth hit his knees first...


----------



## Shadowcran

Slackly said:


> Thats what I am wondering also. I was thinking that I missed it. Maybe they decided to scrap it.
> 
> I have a feeling that they decided to have the AJ Styles vs. Ellsworth match take longer instead of Curt Hawkins having a match.


Maybe they're swerving us and Hawkins will interfere in this match? It could happen...3rd member of new Wyatt Family, perhaps?


----------



## DoubtGin

Therapy said:


> Looking at it again.. It almost looks like Styles recognized dumbass tucked and modified it on the fly... Looks like he moved forward so Ellsworth hit his knees first...












Yea, looks like he saved him since he is not landing on his knees as usual.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Therapy said:


> Looking at it again.. It almost looks like Styles recognized dumbass tucked and modified it on the fly... Looks like he moved forward so Ellsworth hit his knees first...


Yeah and AJ looks like he also released the pressure of his legs hooking his arms to lessen the impact on his head as well.


----------



## Cipher

Randy Orton and Old Kane vs the Box Ghost and Harper?

Yeah. That's enough wrestling for tonight.


----------



## wkc_23

DemonKane_Legend said:


> So Orton is teaming with Chris Jeriold? I didn't now he was on Smackdown tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I remember that, it was a good match and Kane beat Orton with an awesome chokeslam from the second rope.


Jerigoat>Kane


----------



## Therapy

DoubtGin said:


> Yea, looks like he saved him since he is not landing on his knees as usual.


Perfect still shot to show what I saw... AJ Styles saved that motherfuckers life


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Therapy said:


> Looking at it again.. It almost looks like Styles recognized dumbass tucked and modified it on the fly... Looks like he moved forward so Ellsworth hit his knees first...


I noticed that too.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Therapy said:


> Perfect still shot to show what I saw... AJ Styles saved that motherfuckers life


Styles 3:16 says I just saved your life.


----------



## Shadowcran

Raw has been so terrible it's obviously killing SD's momentum. People watch that 3 hour fiasco, get burned out too much to watch SD.

They'll probably be banning the Styles clash after that one.


----------



## wkc_23

DoubtGin said:


> Yea, looks like he saved him since he is not landing on his knees as usual.


Ellsworth owes AJ big time. His stupidity almost broke his neck.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah and AJ looks like he also released the pressure of his legs hooking his arms to lessen the impact on his head as well.


Veteran-like move on Styles part, especially knowing how one is supposed to take the Styles Clash. 

He very well saved Ellsworth from a serious injury.


----------



## ElTerrible

DoubtGin said:


> Yea, looks like he saved him since he is not landing on his knees as usual.


Yeah seems AJ stopped his own fall by lanidng on his legs and hands. If he had followed through god knows what would have happened. Guess that´s the impact of being the best in the world and having 18 years of experience, not 18 months at NXT training center.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hawkins will never debut and just do vignettes until the end of time :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Lothario said:


> Except he wouldn't. Every blue moon sure, but he would easily bury Dean and remind fans that children would cry because he's so ugly with nothing to soften the blow. Otunga isn't doing anything uncommon at all. Mauro is the voice of reason and play by play while JBL and Otunga play the extremes. AJ isn't buried and no one cares about what Otunga says in the first place.


I've heard JBL say that practically every time Dean was out there. And even if he didn't, JBL's a heel and heel commentators have always been hard on the good guy so it doesn't even bother me And yeah, what Otunga says doesn't make sense so it just makes him look like an idiot. That's my point.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Therapy said:


> Looking at it again.. It almost looks like Styles recognized dumbass tucked and modified it on the fly... Looks like he moved forward so Ellsworth hit his knees first...


You're right. He moves so that his toes come down before the Chin.

That kind of quick thinking is why AJ Styles is the best in ring performer in the world.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Is Ellsworth a wrestler?


----------



## ElTerrible

DGenerationMC said:


> Hawkins will never debut and just do vignettes until the end of time :lol


Maybe that will be his gimmick. :grin2:


----------



## Shadowcran

Raw has been so terrible it's obviously killing SD's momentum. People watch that 3 hour fiasco, get burned out too much to watch SD.

They'll probably be banning the Styles clash after that one.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

_'Brody used to throw a dropkick like that...'_

Another Bruiser Brody comparison.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

JBL called Harper, "Brodie"... John.. that's a no-no.


----------



## wkc_23

Harpers dropkicks look good.. A man his size shouldn't be doing those moves. Super athletic.


----------



## DGenerationMC

ElTerrible said:


> Maybe that will be his gimmick. :grin2:


That or take botched Styles Clashes week after week :lol


----------



## Abisial

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> JBL called Harper, "Brodie"... John.. that's a no-no.


Pretty sure he was referring to Bruiser Brody


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Shadowcran said:


> Raw has been so terrible it's obviously killing SD's momentum. People watch that 3 hour fiasco, get burned out too much to watch SD.
> 
> They'll probably be banning the Styles clash after that one.


Raw makes me hate wrestling, Smackdown makes me passionate about it again 24 hours later.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'd be completely fine with Bray or Harper retiring Kane.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Ellsworth seems to be ok.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/786021294215081984


----------



## SAMCRO

I swear to god if Harper is pinned by Kane or even Orton for that matter, he just came back don't turn him into a joke this quick. I want Harper to get a big singles push, dude could be an amazing monster heel on his own if they'd book right.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Wait.... does AJ come out in the main event or what?!


----------



## Abisial

Wyatt to eat the pin and Luke to turn on him?


----------



## wkc_23

That sister abigail was awful.


----------



## Mra22

Kane to join the Wyatts?


----------



## Headliner

MAGIC rit guys.

I thought DEATH would join the Wyatts.


----------



## Shadowcran

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Raw makes me hate wrestling, Smackdown makes me passionate about it again 24 hours later.


Same way I feel. Raw is like getting brain slaughtered.


----------



## Griselda

Now that Bray is using his powers to cheat, it makes me wonder why Taker didn't just always turn the lights off and kick his opponents in the nuts during big matches.


----------



## Victor Chaos

wkc_23 said:


> That sister abigail was awful.


Was never a fan of the move to begin with tbh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Weird ending...


----------



## AngryConsumer

Bray Wyatt with back-to-back victories. 

Have I lost my mind?


----------



## DoubtGin

Hope Kane doesnt randomly appear next week without no mention.

The same happened when the Wyatts abducted Taker & Kane last year.


----------



## Headliner

Orton/Wyatt needs to stop going last. They are not "close out a show" worthy.


----------



## -XERO-

*"WHERE'S KAAAANE!?!?"*


----------



## wwe9391

Raw takes the cake for me easy. I liked smackdown but liked Raw better.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

AngryConsumer said:


> Bray Wyatt with back-to-back victories.
> 
> Have I lost my mind?


----------



## ElTerrible

And that´s great booking. Raw 50/50 would have just had Wyatt eat the pick and ruin all momentum from the PPV.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Abisial said:


> Pretty sure he was referring to Bruiser Brody


Ah!


----------



## Stellar

One of the things that I never understand is.. When they have control of the opponent and sling him to the ropes, why do they bend over? Its a dead giveaway that they are going to get their head planted by the opponent.

Anyway, overall enjoyed the show. Still wondering whats up with the Hawkins match.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ronzilla said:


> sorry guys i been watching the cubbies play.. what did I miss?  it's ok I have it recorded


Dolph Ziggler opened the show and celebrated his IC title victory. However, the Miz and Maryse came out and interrupted him. Miz was mourning the "death" of the IC title. Ziggler replays the clip where he pinned Miz to win the IC title, and showed his sad face after he lost. This pisses off the Miz and this causes him to bring out the Spirit Squad (Kenny Dykstra and Mikey) to have a handicap match with Ziggler. Miz and Maryse go off to sit at ringside during this match.

Dolph Ziggler beats The Spirit Squad. The Miz attacks Ziggler from behind and the Spirit Squad helps him out with the ambush. Heath Slater and Rhyno come out to save Ziggler from being ambushed by the heels.

Shane McMahon and Daniel Bryan announce 3 cross-brand matches for Survivor Series. One match will have Smackdown's 5 best single male competitors vs Raw's 5 best single male competitors. Another match will be Smackdown's 5 best women vs Raw's 5 best women. The 3rd match will be Smackdown's 5 best tag teams vs Raw's best 5 tag teams.

Earlier tonight, Renee Young interviewed Nikki Bella but Carmella attacked her from behind at the end. In the ring (in present time), Carmella attacks Naomi from behind before their match starts. However, they go through with this match.

Naomi beats Carmella thanks to Nikki Bella's distraction. After the match, Nikki chases Carmella so she can get revenge on her. However, Carmella escapes into the crowd.

Alexa Bliss has a short backstage interview where she brushes off her loss to Naomi at No Mercy. Daniel Bryan interrupts her interview and he probably wanted Alexa to prove that she is the #1 contender for Becky's title.

Jey Uso beats Chad Gable thanks to Jimmy Uso's help with the bottom rope.

The Hype Bros have a short backstage segment where they have a staredown with the Ascension.

AJ Styles comes out to select his next opponent so he can have an opportunity in the main event. Dean Ambrose interrupts and questions Styles on who the opponent is because he knows it's not him. It turns out to be James Ellsworth! Styles wants him to get a main event opportunity and he wants Dean to leave the ring. However, Daniel Bryan comes out and makes the match official with Dean Ambrose as the special referee.

James Ellsworth beats AJ Styles because of Dean Ambrose's help. It was a HILARIOUS MATCH XD

There was a backstage segment of AJ Styles getting pissed off at Shane McMahon and Daniel Bryan. Shane tells him to control himself.

There was a backstage segment of Randy Orton trying to make allies with Kane since they are going to team up in the main event. Kane is down to team up with him.

Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper beat Randy Orton and Kane because of shenanigans. The lights went out when Randy was about to make the tag to Kane. However, when the lights went back on, Luke Harper was standing where Kane was. Bray beats Randy with the Sister Abigail.


----------



## Asuka842

That Sister Abigail looked weak, really weak. Heck it didn't even look like Randy hit the mat, but Bray's stomach instead.

Also Luke Harper deserves so much better than to be stuck playing Bray's lackey, again


----------



## Victor Chaos

Slackly said:


> One of the things that I never understand is.. When they have control of the opponent and sling him to the ropes, why do they bend over? Its a dead giveaway that they are going to get their head planted by the opponent.


I don't get it either tbh. It's really stupid.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bryan just buried Goldberg, spread it like wildfire.


----------



## DoubtGin

Smackdown overall was good. Ziggler/Miz was great yet again, the AJ/Dean/James segment was one of the funniest things I've watched (wrestling-wise) this year and the rest was ok. Not sure about that main event, but at least we got a cliffhanger this time.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Right team won and the storyline continues.

Good first hour, bizarre second. Solid storyline continuity again though, Raw just keeps putting on pointless shit.


----------



## THughes87

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Ah!



is there another Brodie i don't know of that WWE has issues with?


----------



## ElTerrible

Nikki came across well on TalkingSmack.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

I loved the ending.

Enjoyed the show overall. Fun episode.


----------



## ElTerrible

How much you wanna bet we are not seeing a Styles Clash next week. LOL.

Bray the camera with the red dot.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ok, Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper taking over Talking Smack has to be the coolest moment I've seen from that show so far. I especially love how Luke came clean and got pissed off about how Daniel Bryan and Renee Young ignored how he returned at No Mercy on that night's edition of Talking Smack


----------



## Lothario

TD Stinger said:


> I've heard JBL say that practically every time Dean was out there. And even if he didn't, JBL's a heel and heel commentators have always been hard on the good guy so it doesn't even bother me And yeah, what Otunga says doesn't make sense so it just makes him look like an idiot. That's my point.


Sure.


----------



## Natecore

It seem I need to see the AJ match. Sounds awesome



THughes87 said:


> is there another Brodie i don't know of that WWE has issues with?


 Brodie Lee


----------



## ElTerrible

DammitC said:


> Ok, Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper taking over Talking Smack has to be the coolest moment I've seen from that show so far. I especially love how Luke came clean and got pissed off about how Daniel Bryan and Renee Young ignored how he returned at No Mercy on that night's edition of Talking Smack


But they need to add people. Two are not a family. That just sounds stupid. If they don´t want a Sister Abigail they need a 3rd male member. They should get a little brother next.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Enjoyed the show. Seemed very purposeful, covering the IC, tag and women's divisions in the first couple of segments of the show. AJ did great work on the mic turning a pro-Styles crowd against him before the segment with Ambrose and Ellsworth, which was very entertaining. That plant that wanted a selfie was hot as fuck too.

Orton and Wyatt don't work that well together. Two methodical workers doesn't add up to an energetic, dynamic match. One of them needs to up the tempo/aggression as this feud continues. Glad Harper's back, dude is way underrated.

I hope Spirit Squad is staying around. If only because Kenny deserves it. Thought he was a great talent that was misused first time around. At 30 years old, he deserves another chance.

On the Survivor Series announcements, feels too soon for a Raw vs. SD feud, but it was always expected and they've got several weeks, so hopefully it gets a good build. Raw's busy with the HIAC hype though, so it makes things a tad awkward.


----------



## Lothario

Wonder how Renee felt about Dean's segment tonight.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

SmackdownLive is 100x better then raw and it's not even close. I'm not watching raw anymore . I just dvr smackdown and was like it's over already? Good work tonight by the smackdown crew .


----------



## SAMCRO

Rookie of the Year said:


> Enjoyed the show. Seemed very purposeful, covering the IC, tag and women's divisions in the first couple of segments of the show. AJ did great work on the mic turning a pro-Styles crowd against him before the segment with Ambrose and Ellsworth, which was very entertaining. That plant that wanted a selfie was hot as fuck too.
> 
> Orton and Wyatt don't work that well together. Two methodical workers doesn't add up to an energetic, dynamic match. One of them needs to up the tempo/aggression as this feud continues. Glad Harper's back, dude is way underrated.
> 
> I hope Spirit Squad is staying around. *If only because Kenny deserves it. Thought he was a great talent that was misused first time around. At 30 years old, he deserves another chance.*
> 
> On the Survivor Series announcements, feels too soon for a Raw vs. SD feud, but it was always expected and they've got several weeks, so hopefully it gets a good build. Raw's busy with the HIAC hype though, so it makes things a tad awkward.


Totally agree, Kenny had so much potential back when he split from the Spirit Squad, he had a fucking phenomenal diving leg drop. However he needs to get rid of Mikey and ditch the Spirit squad gimmick and get another run as a singles wrestler if sticks around and they sign him.


----------



## jaden85

Hopefully they sign Kenny. Repackage him and have him in the IC title scene before moving into main event.


----------



## ElTerrible

SAMCRO said:


> Totally agree, Kenny had so much potential back when he split from the Spirit Squad, he had a fucking phenomenal diving leg drop. However he needs to get rid of Mikey and ditch the Spirit squad gimmick and get another run as a singles wrestler if sticks around and they sign him.


They need to be Mizendowed. Miz can get them over as his lackeys and slowly transform their gimmick until they break free eventually.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Not sure what to think about the current direction of the IC Title feud. Spirit Squad were great with what they did last week and at No Mercy. But this feud is better if its just Miz/Maryse and Ziggler. Adding SS and Rhyno/Slater too it full time just feels messy and like it will distract from the great story Miz and Ziggler have told so far. Better off keeping it simple rather than getting half the roster involved, and multiple Titles.


----------



## Darkness is here

Love the idea of Raw Vs SD SS match.
But they could've just did the whole invading each other's brand storyline to give it more purpose and meaning instead of just throwing it up like that.


----------



## Asuka842

JBL was actually really funny tonight. He needs to act confused, exasperated, annoying, etc when he's on commentary more often.


----------



## ElTerrible

Fearless Maryse said:


> Not sure what to think about the current direction of the IC Title feud. Spirit Squad were great with what they did last week and at No Mercy. But this feud is better if its just Miz/Maryse and Ziggler. Adding SS and Rhyno/Slater too it full time just feels messy and like it will distract from the great story Miz and Ziggler have told so far. Better off keeping it simple rather than getting half the roster involved, and multiple Titles.


It´s fine. Smackdown has done a nice job adding different layers to feuds to keep them fresh, whereas Raw just repeats the same matches over and over, so the crowd get bored. 

If it makes sense there is nothing against a mini-feud within a feud like Ellsworth/Styles. This gives us two weeks of light entertainment and keeps Ambrose/Styles away from in-ring overkill. This will likely lead to Styles&Ambrose teaming at Survivor Series and the conclusion of their feud with a 1 on 1 at the Royal Rumble. Then it will be nearly three months since their last singles match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Looking forward to seeing what Miz does to up the stakes in his feud with Ziggler. Maybe takes the Squad under his wing or something. Possibly Maryse in a cheerleader outfit? :yum:

Styles / Elsworth with Ambrose was gold! I was very sports entertained. 

The Wyatt and Harper segment on Talking Smack was dope. And Nicki actually comes off as pretty down to earth.


----------



## Uptown King

Darkness is here said:


> Love the idea of Raw Vs SD SS match.
> *But they could've just did the whole invading each other's brand storyline to give it more purpose and meaning instead of just throwing it up like that.*


*

*

We can still get that after HIAC. Them setting it up early now isn't that bad and starts the fuel to the fire.


----------



## THughes87

Natecore said:


> Brodie Lee



eh, they've thrown in a few hints here and there about other wrestlers previous names before WWE


----------



## Ronzilla

DammitC said:


> Dolph Ziggler opened the show and celebrated his IC title victory. However, the Miz and Maryse came out and interrupted him. Miz was mourning the "death" of the IC title. Ziggler replays the clip where he pinned Miz to win the IC title, and showed his sad face after he lost. This pisses off the Miz and this causes him to bring out the Spirit Squad (Kenny Dykstra and Mikey) to have a handicap match with Ziggler. Miz and Maryse go off to sit at ringside during this match.
> 
> Dolph Ziggler beats The Spirit Squad. The Miz attacks Ziggler from behind and the Spirit Squad helps him out with the ambush. Heath Slater and Rhyno come out to save Ziggler from being ambushed by the heels.
> 
> Shane McMahon and Daniel Bryan announce 3 cross-brand matches for Survivor Series. One match will have Smackdown's 5 best single male competitors vs Raw's best single male competitors. Another match will be Smackdown's 5 best women vs Raw's 5 best women. The 3rd match will be Smackdown's 5 best tag teams vs Raw's best 5 tag teams.
> 
> Earlier tonight, Renee Young interviewed Nikki Bella but Carmella attacked her from behind at the end. In the ring (in present time), Carmella attacks Naomi from behind before their match starts. However, they go through with this match.
> 
> Naomi beats Carmella thanks to Nikki Bella's distraction. After the match, Nikki chases Carmella so she can get revenge on her. However, Carmella escapes into the crowd.
> 
> Alexa Bliss has a short backstage interview where she brushes off her loss to Naomi at No Mercy. Daniel Bryan interrupts her interview and he probably wanted Alexa to prove that she is the #1 contender for Becky's title.
> 
> Jey Usi beats Chad Gable thanks to Jimmy Uso's help with the bottom rope.
> 
> The Hype Bros have a short backstage segment where they have a staredown with the Ascension.
> 
> AJ Styles comes out to select his next opponent so he can have an opportunity in the main event. Dean Ambrose interrupts and questions Styles on who the opponent is because he knows it's not him. It turns out to be James Ellsworth! Styles wants him to get a main event opportunity and he wants Dean to leave the ring. However, Daniel Bryan comes out and makes the match official with Dean Ambrose as the special referee.
> 
> James Elssworth beats AJ Styles because of Dean Ambrose's help. It was a HILARIOUS MATCH XD
> 
> There was a backstage segment of AJ Styles getting pissed off at Shane McMahon and Daniel Bryan. Shane tells him to control himself.
> 
> There was a backstage segment of Randy Orton trying to make allies with Kane since they are going to rpteam up in the main event. Kane is down to team up with him.
> 
> Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper beat Randy Orton and Kane because of shenanigans. The lights went out when Randy was about to make the tag to Kane. However, when the lights went back on, Luke Haroer was standing where Kane was. Bray beats Randy with the Sister Abigail.


thanks man you're awesome!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

DemonKane_Legend said:


> So Orton is teaming with Chris Jeriold? I didn't now he was on Smackdown tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I remember that, it was a good match and Kane beat Orton with an awesome chokeslam from the second rope.




Ok I'm going to bite.



Why do you love Kane and hate Jericho for his age when Jericho is younger then Kane, has recently lost more then Kane, while all the while still being one of the most arguably ONLY entertaining highlights of RAW?

And I'm not digging at Kane, he's one of my all time favs, they're both veterans that deserve respect, but entertainment and ring skill wise Kane has nothing on Jericho and never has.


----------



## Not Lying

Two things:

- Why did Nikki distract Carmella, if Mella had beat up Nikki after the match I get it, but the face won, usually the face moves on after beating the heel in a grudge match.


- I expect SD to win the singles and the tag match at SurvivorSeries, and lose the women's match obviously (3 horsewomen + Nia Jax).


----------



## wwetna1

The Definition of Technician said:


> Two things:
> 
> - Why did Nikki distract Carmella, if Mella had beat up Nikki after the match I get it, but the face won, usually the face moves on after beating the heel in a grudge match.
> 
> 
> - I expect SD to win the singles and the tag match at SurvivorSeries, and lose the women's match obviously (3 horsewomen + Nia Jax).


Carmella jumped Nikki early on in the night again which is why Nikki came after her. It was in the locker room and Nikki wasn't even dressed in her gear yet

For the love of god I haven't wished for anything more than I wish for the final two on both sides to be Orton/Cena vs Roman/Seth and Cena/Orton beat the fuck out of them


----------



## Rankles75

Sounds like a disappointing clusterfuck of a show this week. At least the Wyatts won...


----------



## Simply Flawless

Yup the Super Devil would have been a better partner :maury


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

ElTerrible said:


> It´s fine. Smackdown has done a nice job adding different layers to feuds to keep them fresh, whereas Raw just repeats the same matches over and over, so the crowd get bored.
> 
> If it makes sense there is nothing against a mini-feud within a feud like Ellsworth/Styles. This gives us two weeks of light entertainment and keeps Ambrose/Styles away from in-ring overkill. This will likely lead to Styles&Ambrose teaming at Survivor Series and the conclusion of their feud with a 1 on 1 at the Royal Rumble. Then it will be nearly three months since their last singles match.


I just feel like SS and Rhyno/Slater will distract from the main story too much. It should just be all about a desperate Miz chasing the belt, not the tag belts as well. And it'll just lead to an underwhelming 6 man tag that the faces are guaranteed to win.



Mugging of Cena said:


> Looking forward to seeing what Miz does to up the stakes in his feud with Ziggler. Maybe takes the Squad under his wing or something. *Possibly Maryse in a cheerleader outfit? :yum:
> *
> Styles / Elsworth with Ambrose was gold! I was very sports entertained.
> 
> The Wyatt and Harper segment on Talking Smack was dope. And Nicki actually comes off as pretty down to earth.


:yes


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Mugging of Cena said:


> Styles / Elsworth with Ambrose was gold! I was very sports entertained.




Except they made the world champion look like a joke.Seeing AJ doing this makes me start to go full hate again.I'm seeing a pattern here,except maybe for Lesnar,who feuds with Ambrose eventually becomes a joke.In the last week he was serious as fuck,even calling Cena a part-timer and stuff and now he does this?It wouldn't be much of an issue to me if it was AJ losing to Miz,Wyatt,maybe even,stretching it out A LOT,Corbin,but,no,let's make our world champion,known for great performances and being a top star wherever he worked job to a guy who doesn't even have a contract(or didn't had until a month ago),known for don't having a chin.

The main point here is,there were 409580 other ways of having Ambrose get some revenge,so to say,without making his character go back to the lunatic clown and without making the world champion look like a joke.

End of rant.


----------



## Simply Flawless

So Randy's gonna team up with various supernatural beings every week in the hope to vain hope of beating the Wyatts.... :ha


----------



## Lethal Evans

Liger!Liger! said:


> Except they made the world champion look like a joke.Seeing AJ doing this makes me start to go full hate again.I'm seeing a pattern here,except maybe for Lesnar,who feuds with Ambrose eventually becomes a joke.In the last week he was serious as fuck,even calling Cena a part-timer and stuff and now he does this?It wouldn't be much of an issue to me if it was AJ losing to Miz,Wyatt,maybe even,stretching it out A LOT,Corbin,but,no,let's make our world champion,known for great performances and being a top star wherever he worked job to a guy who doesn't even have a contract(or didn't had until a month ago),known for don't having a chin.
> 
> The main point here is,there were 409580 other ways of having Ambrose get some revenge,so to say,without making his character go back to the lunatic clown and without making the world champion look like a joke.
> 
> End of rant.


Did you even watch the match? AJ ate two Dirty Deeds, kicking out of one and clearly beat Ellsworth via submission and pin in a squash match.


----------



## ManiT

Simply Flawless said:


> So Randy's gonna team up with various supernatural beings every week in the hope to vain hope of beating the Wyatts.... :ha


He's gonna team up with his ex-wife.

She made his money and cars disappear overnight


----------



## Ace

ManiT said:


> He's gonna team up with his ex-wife.
> 
> She made his money and cars disappear overnight


 :ha


----------



## amhlilhaus

ManiT said:


> Simply Flawless said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Randy's gonna team up with various supernatural beings every week in the hope to vain hope of beating the Wyatts....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna team up with his ex-wife.
> 
> She made his money and cars disappear overnight
Click to expand...

Theres rare occasions, when posts on the internet go beyond mere words, sentences, thoughts, and trancends life becoming legend.

You sir, have achieved this rare feat.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Simply Flawless

ManiT said:


> He's gonna team up with his ex-wife.
> 
> She made his money and cars disappear overnight


Come on now at least she isn't a batshit crazy stalker that takes over his Twitter and blocks any female who follows him or attacks any female who happens to tweet him. The first ex wife is a fucking saint compared to the nutty bitch he for some unknown fucking reason married. Lesson is kids don't marry your stalkers


----------



## HiddenFlaw

ellsworth should join team smackdown :heyman6


----------



## Erik.

Thought it was a great idea to start the show off with the IC title promo. Ziggler and Miz both stole the show at No Mercy so it was good to get them out there early. Looks like Ziggler is beginning to get his fans back, I personally think we can thank Miz for that, he is so good as a heel he can really get anyone over as a face. Thought Miz gave us a good promo too. I was hoping Miz would just move up to the main event but I don't mind them too continuing the feud. It also wouldn't surprise me if Miz goes and wins the belt back tbh and tells a story of Ziggler not being able to get the job done WHEN his career isn't on the line, showing that in his eyes the career is more important than the belt. Only disappointing part of the WHOLE segment was the Spirit Squad still being shoehorned into this. 

Didn't care for the opening match or the fact that Slater/Rhyno came out for the save. Which is a shame because I like Slater/Ryhno. 

Definitely like the Survivor Series idea though, would be good for pushing further storylines and will be interesting to see how they actually book the show. I mean, Smackdown have the better tag teams, better booked women and much more tolerable main eventers so you know how I'd book it.

Gable/Uso next - I do love Gables moveset I must admit. It was a nice quick short match. Gable done well working the arm and the Usos gave us a good heel win with a innovative way to cheat. American Alpha/Heel Usos really should be the next big tag team feud, it's just a shame it's not for the belt because AA chasing the belts should have written itself.

Hype Bros vs. Ascension is the definition of meh.

AJ Styles :mark: :mark: :mark: Bless him, doing everything he can to get heat but man it's just not working and that says it all. May aswell just turn him face. Nice pop for Ambrose when he came out to interrupt Styles, I still think the roles should be reversed though, Ambrose as heel and Styles as face just works better, the fans would prefer it too anyway in my opinion. James Ellsworth though :lol :mark: I knew it would have been him as soon as he said he wasnt on the roster. Ellsworth 3:16 :lmao :lmao

Literally marked at Ellsworth nearly winning with the assisted Dirty Deeds before AJ Styles kicked out :lol then absolutely marked out when he won :lmao :lmao :lmao

Wyatt and Orton main eventing over AJ Styles again :lmao - would honestly much preferred just Harper going one on one with Orton or something. Honestly just don't care about anything Wyatt says anymore, I mean his presence and the way he goes about himself is exceptional and always has been but unless he starts winning things cleanly and by looking dominant, he's just an afterthought to me. I mean right now, the only positive about Wyatt is that he is 29 and still has PLENTY of time to even look remotely dominant. What I did like about the match was the ending, thought it was cool that Kane disappeared and I'm glad Wyatt got the win, keep the momentum up.

All in all, an okay Smackdown. Not the greatest. They furthered the Miz/Ziggler feud. It looks like they're going to be keeping up the Ambrose/Styles title feud despite Ambrose losing his last two title matches, Wyatt/Orton is continuing and it looks like Usos/AA is potentially back on - not sure where that leaves Heath Slater/Ryhno and I hope it isnt going up against the damn Spirit Squad.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

Kane telling Orton that he has issues it was funnier that every thing Jericho has done in the last year.


----------



## IronMan8

Liger!Liger! said:


> Mugging of Cena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Styles / Elsworth with Ambrose was gold! I was very sports entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except they made the world champion look like a joke.Seeing AJ doing this makes me start to go full hate again.I'm seeing a pattern here,except maybe for Lesnar,who feuds with Ambrose eventually becomes a joke.In the last week he was serious as fuck,even calling Cena a part-timer and stuff and now he does this?It wouldn't be much of an issue to me if it was AJ losing to Miz,Wyatt,maybe even,stretching it out A LOT,Corbin,but,no,let's make our world champion,known for great performances and being a top star wherever he worked job to a guy who doesn't even have a contract(or didn't had until a month ago),known for don't having a chin.
> 
> The main point here is,there were 409580 other ways of having Ambrose get some revenge,so to say,without making his character go back to the lunatic clown and without making the world champion look like a joke.
> 
> End of rant.
Click to expand...

You're being quite a modern mark. 

He's pinned John Cena 3 times this year so don't worry about him being perceived as a joke. WWE has obviously got big plans for AJ Styles!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane telling Orton that he has issues it was funnier that every thing Jericho has done in the last year.



Jericho's List is more over then Kane has been for the last decade lol.


----------



## Banez

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane telling Orton that he has issues it was funnier that every thing Jericho has done in the last year.


did you notice, your pal's winstreak came to an end


----------



## Prayer Police

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane telling Orton that he has issues it was funnier that every thing Jericho has done in the last year.


You know what? You just made the list!!!


----------



## Restomaniac

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> It could be them announcing Styles defending the title. And yes its too early, wait until after HIAC.


HIAC is a RAW PPV it has nothing to do with SDL.
This is the key point that you seem to be missing. I as an example haven't watched RAW since the spilt because it is shite. I therefore don't give a shiny one about HIAC and looking at the numbers I am not alone. SDL's rating are at least on a level. RAW is nose diving.



Phaedra said:


> it's Smackdowns next ppv so i don't think it's too soon. I like that they aren't waiting for Raw, this is their show and they have their own schedule.
> 
> although looks to me that they are making a big deal of the smackdown in Glasgow, i like.


Exactly.
It's like the arguement that '5 hours of WWE is too much'.
My answer is 'Don't watch all 5 hours then, just pick one show'.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Jericho's List is more over then Kane has been for the last decade lol.


That childish list is over only with kids.




Banez said:


> did you notice, your pal's winstreak came to an end


No, Kane hasn't been pinned since February, and he wasn't pinned last night either so the streak continues.



Prayer Police said:


> You know what? You just made the list!!!


No wonder why people can't take wrestling fans seriously


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane telling Orton that he has issues it was funnier that every thing Jericho has done in the last year.


Look, I one time got a warning because I baited you and I am sorry for that. But why do all your posts have to be loving Kane and hating Jericho and hhh. I understand it is your opinion but why did you even bring Jericho into this. He wasnt even discussed. Its like your baiting all Jericho fans to get salty and picks fights with you. Just stick to Kane and don't talk about y2j and hhh unless they are brought up.

Or I am not going to please to tell you, that you are gonna make the list!!! (Of people getting banned)


----------



## Banez

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Look, I one time got a warning because I baited you and I am sorry for that. But why do all your posts have to be loving Kane and hating Jericho and hhh. I understand it is your opinion but why did you even bring Jericho into this. He wasnt even discussed. Its like your baiting all Jericho fans to get salty and picks fights with you. Just stick to Kane and don't talk about y2j and hhh unless they are brought up.
> 
> Or I am not going to please to tell you, that you are gonna make the list!!! (Of people getting banned)


pay him no mind, he can't even answer simple question correctly of "how many great feuds did Kane have during this 'incredible' winstreak"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Just watched SD after being 1 ep behind. Another solid ep. 

I must say, the Ambrose/AJ/James segment had to be one of the most hilarious things I've seen this entire WWE season. The one thing that got me the most thou, I don't know if anybody saw it like how I did, but during the commercial, they were still showing LSDean preparing the match, and the WWE2K17 ad/theme was playing, and I was fucking dying and in tears. :lmao

One of these eps, AA is gonna have to get real, and just outsmart Usos and beat their asses. Sort of like how Nikki and Naomi almost did work on Carmella.


----------



## Lothario

Even though the guys and girls whining about AJ losing clearly are marking unnecessarily, the fact people continue to claim he kicked out of the first Dirty Deeds and looked strong as a result are either intentionally ignoring the context or simply missed what really happened. Dean takes right at 30 seconds (or more) to cover AJ with Ellsworth. For reference, he took as long -- if not longer -- to cover Styles with Ellsworth than HHH took to cover Booker at WM. That didn't necessarily make AJ look strong at all, and it's the only gripe I have as someone who prefers Ambrose, but doesn't necessarily care for champs to be pinned on free tv. 


I'd say the second DD with the quick pin easily protected AJ more. The first DD was clearly more about protecting Dean and his finisher considering it took him 30+ seconds to make the pin, and I dunno how that seems to be flying over so many heads when dismissing complaints and claiming how strong AJ appeared.


----------



## marshal99

wrong thread , oops


----------

